# I like this front end. What parts did these come from?



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

I saw this 5000 and really liked the headlights, grille and trim around the grille/headlights. I noticed its different then the setup on mine. The headlights are more squared/rectangle where as typically they have a slant on the inside side of the headlights. 
Did they come from a coupe? or aftermarket?
Thanks,


----------



## fivebanger (Mar 20, 2007)

that front end came off any audi 5000 turbo and audi 200.


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (fivebanger)*

Oh, so the turbo's have different headlights and grilles?


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: (EURENN)*

Yes, the turbo cars had a different grill, headlights and trim strips...all will bolt up to your car. 
You will have to modify the headlight wiring a bit.
BTW, that car pictured has the chrome trim painted black.
Steve


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (Steve Angry)*

Great. Good to know. Right now i have a 5000 s thats kinda just so so. I'm trading it plus a website development for this 5000cs this guy has (hes the one who needs the website, he sells parts and parts cars of audis and vws). It just seemed to work it nice







.


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: I like this front end. What parts did these come from? (EURENN)*

Hey man theres more pics of this car on this website http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1063138


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: I like this front end. What parts did these come from? (uberaudi_91)*

Thats actually where i found it.







Very nice looking.


----------

